# Forero



## gabrigabri

Leggo spesso su questo sito la parola forero: non sarebbe più corretto dire forumista?


----------



## primo_cerchio

gabrigabri said:
			
		

> Leggo spesso su questo sito la parola forero: non sarebbe più corretto dire forumista?


 Assolutamente sì.
Forero sembra foriero e non capivo neanche cosa volesse dire .


----------



## Jana337

"Forero" è una parola che abbiamo inventato noi in questo forum. Si usa in tutte le lingue del forum. Ecco la storia: 1, 2. Alcune cose sono in spagnolo.

Jana
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4007


----------



## gabrigabri

Ah capito, l'avete coniato voi! Ci avevo pensato...
Comunque non mi fa impazzire, anche perché mi ricorda molto lo spagnolo (che non amo assolutamente) e la parola torero!
Vabbé, chi se ne frega!


----------



## Jana337

gabrigabri said:
			
		

> Ah capito, l'avete coniato voi! Ci avevo pensato...
> Comunque non mi fa impazzire, anche perché mi ricorda molto lo spagnolo (che non amo assolutamente) e la parola torero!
> Vabbé, chi se ne frega!


A me invece piace.  Devi tenere in mente che lo spagnolo è la lingua più importante del nostro sito.

Jana


----------



## gabrigabri

Se dico forumista mi cacciate? 



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> A me invece piace.  Devi tenere in mente che lo spagnolo è la lingua più importante del nostro sito.
> 
> Jana


Sei sicura di questa espressione? A me fa storcere un po' il naso...


----------



## Jana337

gabrigabri said:
			
		

> Se dico forumista mi cacciate?


Probabilmente no. 


> Sei sicura di questa espressione? A me fa storcere un po' il naso...


Secondo me va bene ma tu sei madrelingua...

Jana


----------



## primo_cerchio

Se volete allora forumero.
Forum è una parola di internet e come tale va rispettata.


----------



## Cnaeius

Un saluto a tutti i foreri.
A me personalmente può anche andar bene la parola "forero" (ma anche forumista). 
Cosa pochissimo sensata mi sembrerebbe invece usare la parola "foreros" per il plurale (scrivendo in italiano) anzichè "foreri", visto che si dice pistoleri, toreri ecc.. 
Ciao

p.s: se non erro, si dice forero e non forumero perchè in sp. forum è "foro"


----------



## primo_cerchio

Proprio questa mania di tradurre i termini del web che hanno i francesi e in misura minore gli ispanici mi sembra una stupidaggine.

La musica parla italiano, la danza francese e il web inglese.

 La prossima cosa forse parlerà cinese.

Come nessuno si sogna di dire che un "andante con moto" is going with the bike allora vivaddio chiamiamo forum il forum e computer il computer!

Ordinateur pfui!


----------



## emma1968

Jana337 said:
			
		

> A me invece piace.  Devi tenere in mente che lo spagnolo è la lingua più importante del nostro sito.
> 
> Jana



Jana, forse suona un pochino meglio  "devi tenere *a* mente "


----------



## Jana337

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Se volete allora forumero.
> Forum è una parola di internet e come tale va rispettata.


 Come ho detto sopra, a me piace "forero" di più. Comunque sono d'accordo che in certi contesti andrebbero bene i tuoi suggerimenti. Per esempio sia "forumista imbronciato" che "forumero imbronciato" suonano molto meglio di "forero imbronciato".

Jana

P.S. Grazie della correzione, Emma.


----------



## emma1968

> Jana
> 
> P.S. Grazie della correzione, Emma.



Ma figurati! 

P.S. I also prefer "Forero"


----------



## primo_cerchio

In italiano si dice forumista.
Forero è un uso locale di questo forum.


----------



## Elisa68

In italiano si dice _utente_ o _iscritto_. _Forumista_ non è una parola italiana così come non lo è _forero_.


----------



## primo_cerchio

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> In italiano si dice _utente_ o _iscritto_. _Forumista_ non è una parola italiana così come non lo è _forero_.



In tutti i forum italiani si dice forumista quindi è un uso consolidato.
Comunque se qui l'uso è diverso no problemo.


----------



## Elisa68

Qui si usa quello che vuoi, nessuno è obbligato ad usare parole che non piacciono.


----------



## primo_cerchio

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Qui si usa quello che vuoi, nessuno è obbligato ad usare parole che non piacciono.



Grazie apprezzo molto.
Essendo un forum sull'uso della lingua però la materia è degna di dibattito


----------



## lsp

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Grazie apprezzo molto.
> Essendo un forum sull'uso della lingua però la materia è degna di dibattito


Un altro parere: è diventato ormai anche una comunità e come tale, ha deciso di usare (non nel senso obbligatorio, ovviamente) questo affettuoso vezzeggiativo tra noi, non per la correttezza di una lingua o l'altra.


----------



## primo_cerchio

Permettimi un paragone.
E' come se in uno sci club in particolare si decidesse che gli sciatori non si chiamano così ma skieri perchè molti sono inglesi.
Sempre ribadendo il massimo rispetto per gli usi locali di un forum in cui sono l'ultimo arrivato.


----------



## gabrigabri

Io volevo solo capire l'orgine di questa parola molto "spagnoleggiante" che mi ricorda "torero"!

Non sono molto d'accordo con primo cerchio: odio infatti usare termini stranieri (inglesi) quando è possibile usare parole italiane (senza rendersi ridicoli!).


----------



## Cnaeius

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Ma allora mi sono espresso male.
> 
> Io trovo che file, computer, internet siano parole ormai italiane come sport o yogurt.
> 
> L'ansia di tradurre computer con ordinateur o simili baggianate discende da fattori storicoculturali che non mi compete discutere ma che non producono certo buoni risultati.
> 
> Come dicevo prima nei secoli passati per il linguaggio musicale si utilizzò l'italiano perchè i musicisti migliori erano italiani e ancora adesso un quartetto o un pianissimo si dicono e scrivono in Italiano ovunque.


 
Sarà, sta di fatto però che siamo tra quelli messi peggio in quanto a capacità di assimilare termini stranieri, dove con assimilare si intenda agire sulla morfologia del termine (ove possibile) o tradurlo (ove possibile) e non semplicemente copiarlo pari pari nel dizionario. 
La chiamerei inerzia linguistica, e anche questa alla lunga non produce buoni risultati.
C'è anche un discorso di "etica linguistica", se si vuole, ma questo dovremmo dirlo ai nostri "bravissimi" giornalisti e personaggi televisivi..


----------



## primo_cerchio

Siamo forse fuori thread ma se la parola nuova scaturisce dal popolo dal suo uso vivo allora va bene ma se commissioni statali come in francia si preoccupano delle traduzioni allora il dirigismo è eccessivo e si codificano le lingue viv ecome se fossero morte.
In inglese nessuno ha inventato little strands per spaghetti.
Si limitanoa storpiare le pronunce come tutti


----------



## bubu7

_Forero_ come termine gergale va benissimo, come qualsiasi altro termine, ché non deve rispettare alcuna regola consolidata per la formazione della parole (sebbene anche i gerghi abbiano le proprie regole onomaturgiche).
Come parola italiana non va bene perché il suffisso _-ero_ non fa parte della nostra tradizione linguistica.
Da _forum_ in italiano si potrà quindi fare (e si è fatto) _forumista_. E non è importante che la parola sia o meno presente nei vocabolari. Questi ultimi non contengono tutte le parole italiane: qualsiasi parlante che padroneggi attivamente una lingua può creare parole perfettamente accettabili.
Essendo questo un forum in cui si usa e s'impara la lingua italiana inviterei a sostituire il termine gergale _forero_ con _forumista_.


----------



## danalto

bubu7 said:


> Essendo questo un forum in cui si usa e s'impara la lingua italiana inviterei a sostituire il termine gergale _forero_ con _forumista_.


bubu, perdonami, ma abbiamo appena detto che è un termine nato qui in WR, creato dagli utenti, ovvero da noi, che piaccia o meno, si usa e si può usare, è un nomigliolo affettuoso, come precisato da Jana.
Niente di più.
A me piace, lo trovo simpatico!


----------



## bubu7

Certo, dan, il mio era solo un invito, accompagnato da alcune ragioni che dovrebbero spingerci a seguirlo.
Tra l'altro, anche a me piace _forero_, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## rocamadour

Scusate amici forer@s , vorrei dire la mia... Quando mi sono iscritta a questo forum (o meglio a questo gruppo di forum(s), visto che WR è un "albero" ramificato con tanti forum spesso correlati tra loro), sono venuta a conoscenza del fatto che gli utenti si identificavano con l'appellativo di "foreros". A me non verrebbe mai in mente di metterlo in discussione, un po' per una sorta di rispetto per i "fondatori", ossia coloro che, a suo tempo lo hanno coniato e sicuramente ne hanno discusso prima di adottarlo, un po' perché mi sembra che il suo uso sia assolutamente democratico, nel senso che se voglio usarlo lo faccio, altrimenti posso dire "utente", "forumista" o qualsiasi altra cosa comprensibile e non per questo vengo emarginato o redarguito.
E poi - al di là delle personali idiosincrasie che qualcuno può avere per un idioma o per l'altro - mi sembra abbastanza internazionale, o per lo meno "trasversale" alle varie lingue e ai vari forum di WR, e può quindi in un certo senso accomunare anche chi (per esempio come me ) "saltella" da un forum all'altro e con questo identificativo si sente comunque "a casa" (o a casa di amici).
Con tutto questo non saprei dire neppure se personalmente mi piace o no ...


----------



## sabrinita85

Non dimentichiamoci, però, che molti utenti novelli (nei vari forum) hanno chiesto più volte il significato della parola _forero_.
Io, la prima volta che l'ho visto, non ho avuto problemi con questo nome (in quanto il suffisso _-ero_ non mi è nuovissimo, dato le lingue che studio), però forse questo appellativo non è avvertito così intuitivamente da tutti.


----------



## Saoul

Voi dite ciò che volete  ma io quando chiamo qualcuno di voi "forero" lo dico e lo intendo con affetto... è come se fosse un modo per identificare la gang.  Allo stesso modo, quando scrivo cose del tipo: "Non scrivo da Moderà-eye-gor ma da forero" amo il fatto di essere distinto come tale, cioè come una persona che dica la propria (valida o più verosimilmente meno ) proprio su WRF. 
Insomma, per quanti termini ci siano, sicuramente più corretti, come giustamente ci segnala tra gli altri bubu7, io, se la cosa non urta la sensibilità di nessuno, continuerò a considerarvi "f@reri" e considerarmi "forer@". 


Foreristicamente vostro
Saoul


----------



## danalto

Saouluccio, mi hai quasi commosso! 
Ad ogni modo, *forumista *è bruttino assai, secondo me...


----------



## bubu7

Jana337 said:


> "Forero" è una parola che abbiamo inventato noi in questo forum. Si usa in tutte le lingue del forum. Ecco la storia: 1, 2. Alcune cose sono in spagnolo.
> 
> Jana


 
Va bene ragazzi, oggi mi sono studiato la questione (giusto perché non pensiate che passi il tempo a_ pettinare le bambole  _).

Mi sono letto gl'interventi nei collegamenti gentilmente suggeritici da Jana e queste sono le mie conclusioni.

_Forero_ non è un termine inventato in WR ma una parola spagnola che indica una persona pratica dei fòri, cioè i luoghi dove si amministra la giustizia.

In uno degli interventi delle discussioni riportate da Jana, il/la forumista  Niña dice: " I must tell that the Spanish word "forero" is like music to my ears". Traduzione: "Devo dire che la parola spagnola «forero» è musica per le mie orecchie".

Nella restante parte delle due discussioni questa frase sembra che venga dimenticata e che tutti siano convinti che si tratti di un termine inventato.

Quella frase però mi aveva incuriosito e allora sono andato a consultare il dizionario in linea della Real Academia Española, che riporta proprio la voce *forero, -ra* con la terza accezione: "_Se decía de una persona práctica y versada en los fueros_" (traduzione: "Si dice di una persona pratica dei fòri"). Ma lo spagnolo _fuero_ deriva dal latino _forum_, che significava anche piazza (la giustizia veniva praticata anticamente nei luoghi aperti, nelle piazze) ed eccoci quindi al nostro forum, alla nostra piazza virtuale. Il termine _forero_, nel significato di frequentatore di un forum virtuale, diventa un'estensione di significato di una parola spagnola già esistente. Essa è a tutti gli effetti una parola spagnola e non una parola inventata oppure un termine gergale, come troppo superficialmente avevo in precedenza affermato.


----------



## L'affamato

Dopo avendo pensato a Foro Romano, suona bene


----------



## audia

Non sono madrelingua  e scusate la mia ignoranza però perchè non va ""forista"" invece di forumista?
Grazie.


----------



## Gwennhadu

primo_cerchio said:


> Proprio questa mania di tradurre i termini del web che hanno i francesi e in misura minore gli ispanici mi sembra una stupidaggine.
> 
> La musica parla italiano, la danza francese e il web inglese.
> 
> La prossima cosa forse parlerà cinese.
> 
> Come nessuno si sogna di dire che un "andante con moto" is going with the bike allora vivaddio chiamiamo forum il forum e computer il computer!
> 
> Ordinateur pfui!



Tradurre i termini suddetti in spagnolo o francese non é una stupidaggine...
Forse tengono alla propria lingua un po' piú di noi...
A me sembra una stupidaggine la nostra mania di infilare l'inglese dappertutto...


----------



## lsp

audia said:


> Non sono madrelingua  e scusate la mia ignoranza però perchè non va ""forista"" invece di forumista?
> Grazie.



La spiegazione si trova nel #3.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io è la prima volta che sento dire questa parola.
Prima di aprire questo thread avrei pensato che volesse dire forestiero, straniero o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## SunDraw

Questo termine spagnoleggiante in ciascuna sezione non spagnola in un sito con aspirazioni linguistiche, lo trovo insopportabile.
In altre sedi sono promotore, fino alla sconsideratezza, dell'uso del segno "k" in italiano in luoco del "ch", ed altri progressismi. Ma per rispetto ad un certo rigore di attestazione linguistica qui praticato, qui me ne astengo bene.

Il "forero" spagnolo mi sembra di capire (forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2378450&postcount=31) non è che l'italiano "forense" spinto all'accezione ricercata dal Nuovo Mondo della Rete Estesa ().

Un italiano "forumista" giustamente può suonar brutto, dal momento che -ista comporterebbe il qualche suo carattere esaltatorio (per cui in generale personalmente cerco di controllarmi nel risolvere troppo spesso con tale suffisso), ma anche certamente dedicatorio in senso sufficientemente semplice, per cui è ben ammissibile
(chi si impegna nel "forum" vabbé è forumista).

Si intende che "utente" non sarebbe sufficientemente specifico e "utente del forum" non risolve in una parola.

Magari + tardi mi metterò a cercare altre soluzioni.
Intanto mi sono associato al disagio sul vocabolo (ripeto: ad usarlo in questa sede).

Voglio proprio dire che l'eccezione se proprio gradita andrebbe semmai segnalata: in cima a tutti i thread un bel "forero - attenzione": in questo sito di lingua italiana è consentita liberamente quest'unica parola gergale (_foresta_)!


----------



## Angel.Aura

SunDraw said:


> Il "forero" spagnolo mi sembra di capire (forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2378450&postcount=31) non è che l'italiano "forense" spinto all'accezione ricercata dal Nuovo Mondo della Rete Estesa ().



Ma sai, SunDraw, che questo _forense_ non è affatto male? 
Una controindicazione, però: mi fa tornare inevitabilmente alla mente un obitorio...


----------



## bubu7

SunDraw said:


> Il "forero" spagnolo mi sembra di capire (forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2378450&postcount=31) non è che l'italiano "forense" spinto all'accezione ricercata dal Nuovo Mondo della Rete Estesa ().


No, caro SD, perché il "forero" spagnolo ha un campo semantico più ampio del "forense" italiano. Quest'ultimo può significare solo 'relativo al foro', 'relativo all'attività giudiziaria', mentre il termine spagnolo si riferisce anche a una persona esperta dell'attività forense.
Per estensione può quindi ben identificare una persona esperta di una piazza telematica.
In italiano il suffisso _-ense_ sta a significare solo 'relativo a un ambiente' (es. _circense_) oppure è la variante dotta di aggettivi e sostantivi etnici (es. _parmense_).
Il suffisso per indicare chi esercita un'attività, ecc. è proprio _-ista _(es. _congressista_), quindi _forumista, _che è riportato nella sezione neologismi del sito della Treccani e che presenta più di 700.000 occorrenze in rete come risultato di una interrogazione con un comune motore di ricerca.

Ribadita l'esistenza di un termine genuinamente italiano non mi scandalizzo più di tanto per uno sporadico tralignamento dalle regole del forum.


----------



## SunDraw

SunDraw said:


> -ista: in generale personalmente cerco di controllarmi nel risolvere troppo spesso con tale suffisso





bubu7 said:


> Il suffisso per indicare chi esercita un'attività, ecc. è proprio _-ista_


Con la fine del Novecento e la crisi d'un certo impostare ideologico, non è più così obbligato risolvere in -ismo ogni nuova invenzione d'aggettivo.
Non mi sento in quest'istante, pur ricordando i vari altri appropriati suffissi d'ag-ente, d'at-tore e quant'altro, di venire a produrre i possibili "forumante" "foruntore" e via di studio pertinente.
(Magari domani )
Ma sto proprio dicendo, e volendo confortare in proposito, che ritengo sia in corso una nuova "sfida del secolo" linguistica che non attende altro che, consentendole oggi più che in passato, operazioni genuine d'elaborazione originale e (si può dire non molle?), spero io, rinnovatamente consistente.


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao a tutti. Qui si è parlato della parola spagnola "forero" e si è detto che esiste in spagnolo, con diversi significati, relativi a "fuero" ("legge"). Ma questo termine non è normale in spagnolo, è abbastanza arcaico. Si direbbe invece "foral". Per esempio, Navarra è una "comunidad foral". Se dico "comunidad forera" nessuno mi capisce, o forse ridono di me. Quindi, questa parola "forero" è praticamente sparita dello spagnolo di oggi. Si può dire che sia una parola "nuova", nel senzo che usa una derivazione molto abituale nello spagnolo: "-ero" ("vaquero", "casero", "butanero", "balsero", ecc.). Nel parlato colloquiale si dicono parole come "autobusero", una parola che non è nel dizionario però che si capisce bene ("autobusero" sarebbe il guidatore dell'autobus, soprattuto l'urbano). 

Insomma, direi che la parola "forero" ha una forma spagnola ma si può considerare una parola specifica di questi forum, o forse di altri forum sull'Internet, non lo so bene.


A me piace usarla ma mi suona un po strano quando si usa in una lingua che non sia lo spagnolo o un'altra dove questa terminazione sia naturale.


----------



## Lello4ever

Io forero lo trovo brutto come termine, in italiano poi non ha alcun significato quindi non lo si connette subito (infatti all'inizio non capivo cosa significasse). Non che altri come forumista suonino meglio.


----------



## URUBOY

Prendiamo la madre parola : FORUM ( usata pure in spagnolo , forse non tanto quanto foro , ma se io dico forum vengo capito, da chi ha una certa cultura).
Aggiungiamo una terminazione ERO
ECCOLO  FORUMERO /FORUMERI al plurale.
             FORUMERO/FORUMEROS SPAGNOLO.
             FORUMER/FORUMERS      INGLESE.
Si puo' vedere l'origine della parola e puo' esser usato da tutti.

Vi piace?


----------



## lozenge

Ciao a tutti, sono un forumista/forero/utente nuovo appena iscritto.

"Foreros" però mi lascia un po' basito, che io sappia le parole straniere adottate in italiano mantengono sempre il singolare.


----------



## URUBOY

Partiamo dalla base che Forum e' una parola latina ...quindi possiamo considerarla tanto italiana come spagnola.
Ricordate che ancor oggi molti latinismi sono usati , e molte parole latine con piccole variazioni rimangono usate .
Per tanto forumero/i  avrebbe valore come parola italiana.
Questa parola e' certamente ristretta a un certo gruppo di persone ....ai forumeri


----------



## bubu7

Cecilio said:


> Qui si è parlato della parola spagnola "forero" e si è detto che esiste in spagnolo, con diversi significati, relativi a "fuero" ("legge"). Ma questo termine non è normale in spagnolo, è abbastanza arcaico. Si direbbe invece "foral".
> [...]
> Insomma, direi che la parola "forero" ha una forma spagnola ma si può considerare una parola specifica di questi forum, o forse di altri forum sull'Internet, non lo so bene.
> 
> A me piace usarla ma mi suona un po strano quando si usa in una lingua che non sia lo spagnolo o un'altra dove questa terminazione sia naturale.


Hai ragione, Cecilio, grazie per la precisazione.  
In effetti _forero,_ nel significato di 'persona che frequenta i fòri', è antiquato in spagnolo. Grazie anche per averci mostrato che il suffisso in spagnolo è vitale (vedi l'esempio di _autobusero_).

Comunque _forero_ nel significato di 'relativo al fòro' non è antiquato, almeno secondo il dizionario della Real Academia in linea, e corrisponde all'italiano _forense_.



			
				Uruboy said:
			
		

> Per tanto forumero/i avrebbe valore come parola italiana.


Sul resto concordo, ma su questo no. Come dicevo _il suffisso -ero_ NON è italiano e quindi la parola non si può considerare un termine italiano derivato da forum.


----------

